# Damn rabbits eating grass.



## Patrck17 (Apr 19, 2021)

So here in the Dallas burbs there are a ton of rabbits. No cats it seems to keep them In check. So they come out at dusk and eat all night crapping all over the yard.

I can tolerate the droppings but over the last mo nth or they have became especially destructive. Anyone know of a good way to get rid of these?


----------



## sam36 (Apr 14, 2020)

Heh, give them something better to eat on


----------



## feinhorn (May 3, 2021)

them ba$tards are eating all my liriope, wife won't let me harm them lol


----------



## CrispyLawn (Jul 27, 2021)

We have a bunch of rabbits regularly. I watch them eat mostly weeds which is kinda nice. They make some repellent spray you can buy up north here… look for some in your area maybe, just don't be down wind of it when you spray!


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Put down rabbit feed pellets. doubles as organic fertilizer/soil amendment. 

or motion activated sprinkler. :shock:


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I've not experienced rabbits eating on grass. At least not enough to cause any real damage. They usually stick to weeds like plantain or dandelion.


----------



## libertynugget (May 19, 2018)

Rent a coyote to pee all over your yard... that'll scare them off.
Else you could make a hot pepper mixture/spray to burn them away and make them poop fire.


----------



## libertynugget (May 19, 2018)

libertynugget said:


> Rent a coyote to pee all over your yard... that'll scare them off.
> Else you could make a hot pepper mixture/spray to burn them away and make them poop fire.


Most of this in jest, but they do make fox/coyote urine scents that might scare them off.
I've made a habenero pepper sauce/spray to drive chipmunks out of my flowerbeds and it was sort of effective


----------

